# Streaming Chaturbate & Bongacams Low Quality



## superjay (Sep 25, 2020)

So i started streaming 2 webcam sites at the same time, and im running into quality issues
Im using the Logitech 922
and have 300mb internet
Plug in Multiple RTMP
Only one instance of OBS

why is the quality lagging? when im streaming on both sites?
when i switch to only one site it works perfect
or when i lower the quality to 720
but 1080 it gives me issues

do i need to install 2 OBS on the same computer? not sure how to do that


----------



## rockbottom (Sep 25, 2020)

You're more than likely overloading your CPU/GPU depending on how you have the encoder(s) set.  A log would help to determine what exactly is going on but if you set the Multi RTMP output settings to "Get from OBS" there will be no additional load on your system.











						Please post a log with your issue! Here's how...
					

OBS Studio creates a log file each time you run it which contains very useful diagnostic information. Without a log file, it's much harder for any support volunteers to figure out problems and your post may be ignored.  To upload a log file, go to the Help menu > Log Files > Upload Last Log...




					obsproject.com


----------



## superjay (Sep 25, 2020)

yea thats the settings i have

does it make a difference if i install 2 instances of OBS?
I dont know how to do that


----------



## rockbottom (Sep 25, 2020)

OK

No

You'll need to post a log, follow the instructions in the link above.


----------



## Goodvibesinc (Jun 9, 2021)

yo tenia el mismo problema pero después de tanto intentar logré solucionarlos de la siguiente manera (Espero que también te funcione)

1) Debes conectar Chaturbate de forma "directa" con el obs
2) En el plug in configuras la otra pagina (Bonga)

Dentro de las configuraciones del obs debes cerciorarte de configurar la resolución adecuada para HD+ (yo uso cámara Brio y pongo resolución de 1920x1080)

a continuación t mostraré de qué forma tengo configurados los menús de "Ajustes"

- GENERAL: Dejarlo como viene
- AUDIO: 48kHz...de resto como venga pre determinado
- ATAJOS: Dejarlo igual

Muy importante en el menú Avanzado cerciorarte de seleccionar las casillas de "Cambia dinámicamente la tasa de bits para gestionar la congestión (Beta)" y "Habilitar optimizaciones de red"

Creería que con esto ya pues transmitir en 1080 en las paginas que quieras, solo debes tener en cuenta que cada pagina va cargando la CPU del PC y también por esto puedes estar presentando problemas, pero para dos paginas no creo que la exigencia sea demasiada. Como te digo, me funcionó a mi y espero que también te funcione.

Saludos!


----------

